# Wildlife viewing in Late Oct, Early Nov



## RIMike (Oct 15, 2009)

I am going to Banff in late October and wanted to know what the weather is like and the wildlife viewing is going to be like?


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Oct 26, 2009)

should be freezing eah night, but weather will still be very nice
as for animals, there are always animals around. esp the elk, so be warned. Plus that time of year, the elk may be, umm, frisky


----------



## surefoot (Oct 26, 2009)

Snow is already at tree line in Banff. Most higher trails are snow covered
Elk and deer are abundant in the valleys.
Bears are around but will soon be in their winter dens.
Bighorn sheep are in all their usual places... the park visitor centre in Banff will have good upto date info.


----------



## RIMike (Oct 26, 2009)

*HOW will the cold front coming through ...*



surefoot said:


> Snow is already at tree line in Banff. Most higher trails are snow covered
> Elk and deer are abundant in the valleys.
> Bears are around but will soon be in their winter dens.
> Bighorn sheep are in all their usual places... the park visitor centre in Banff will have good upto date info.



affect the wildlife this weekend?  I see it is suppose to get down to the high 20's or low 30's each day


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Oct 30, 2009)

it won't
getting to the freezing level will harm you more, than it will the animals!!


----------

